# 1893-1894 Smalley bike seat help



## terrypaulkettering (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi guys so I have a skelton frame and I have a old time leather guy here in Dayton Ohio so I want to have him make a seat but it’s hard to find any pictures of Smalley anyone have any ideas.
Thanks


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 20, 2018)

*

@terrypaulkettering ... The painter may say ...''First we place the tree
in the painting ...... Then we begin to see the paintings among the trees.''

Stop looking.

Begin seeing, where the damp, stretchable leather could be ... amongst that frame.

Then tell your leather handler about it ... he will do what you have seen.

..... wind in your sails ....

..... patric

*


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 21, 2018)

My Smalley catalogue doesn't show their saddles but the pics of the bikes do.  I have several ads for Smalley bikes but will have to research a little later today.


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 21, 2018)

Do you have a Smalley bike?


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 21, 2018)

This might be a little early for your frame as it's 1893/94.  Maybe yours is a little later but it's a sample anyway as for an idea as to what yours could look like.


----------



## mongeese (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 21, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *
> @terrypaulkettering ... The painter may say ...''First we place the tree
> in the painting ...... Then we begin to see the paintings among the trees.''
> 
> ...




@terrypaulkettering
*Crickets, huh ? !! ...... Well ......



 



 *


----------



## barracuda (Apr 22, 2018)

1895:


----------



## pelletman (Apr 26, 2018)

You are missing something in the front.  Maybe more than just a clip


----------



## terrypaulkettering (Oct 17, 2019)

So I have removed tons of old spray paint and got down to some original paint At that point I clear coated it 
Gave the original frame to a local leather Smith and he found some old leather that he used.
I need to find some better tires but they hold on the old wood rims 
They took 6 months of water soaking in and out of a kitty pool to get them true 
I’m looking for some rat traps that are closer to the originals and I need a skip tooth chain.
I know the knowledge of this group is beyond comparison and I know smarter people than me will correct me but it’s my bike and I’m trying to keep it as close to original as I can do it 
So go easy on me


----------



## 1motime (Oct 17, 2019)

I say that is a good job!  Congratulations!


----------

